# Powerslave - Iron Maiden tribute



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

We're looking for promoter to book some gigs, or if you need a band to play......let me know.
Here is the link to our promo video shot last summer by Jon Baptiste Multimedia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Tight! I like!
A coupla' points though. You guys need to grow yer' hair and get pointy guitars. lol.
Jes' kidding.
I'm sure some members here will jump in and point you in a direction to get you to where you want to go. 
A lot of Maiden fans here. Best of luck in your journey.
And let us know when you hit southern Ontario.


----------

